# The Cleveland Show



## Mattayus (Aug 22, 2009)

Just watched the pilot...  I'm not impressed. At all.
I mean, it was ok, it wasn't awful by any stretch, and I wasn't expecting a Family Guy clone so I'm not disappointed on that basis. It was just crap in its own right 

Anyone else catch it yet?


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 22, 2009)

nope...link?


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Aug 22, 2009)

I still dont understand why they take the worst of the major characters of Family Guy and make a show with him. I personally think they should make a show of just Stewie and Brian, now that would be some funny shit


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2009)

I love Cleveland and I can't wait to see this show.

Where did you see the pilot?


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 22, 2009)

Here you go...

Watch The Cleveland Show Season 1 Episode 1 Pilot · TV-Dome : Your Movie and TV HQ


I thought it was quite funny actually. Not as good as family guy though.

Stewie still had the best line in it though...


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 22, 2009)

"hello everyone, that ya'll for coming. OH!"


----------



## Mattayus (Aug 22, 2009)

American Dad will always be my favourite. It took me a few episodes to warm to it when it first arrived, but I just think it's easily the funniest of all his creations. It's got a different flow to Family Guy, it's not so quick and choppy, and I think that's why I prefer it. It's not over the top with the cut-aways and the pop culture referencing. Just great characters and even better jokes.


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 23, 2009)

Yea American Dad is awesome. The thing I love about it is how there are americans that have the same mentality as most of the characters.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 23, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> American Dad will always be my favourite. It took me a few episodes to warm to it when it first arrived, but I just think it's easily the funniest of all his creations. It's got a different flow to Family Guy, it's not so quick and choppy, and I think that's why I prefer it. It's not over the top with the cut-aways and the pop culture referencing. Just great characters and even better jokes.





this.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 23, 2009)

I wouldn't say it was crap... it was just the same as Family Guy really.

did you watch both versions?


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 23, 2009)

Both versions??

I only seen one. What's the difference?


----------



## Mattayus (Aug 23, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I wouldn't say it was crap... it was just the same as Family Guy really.
> 
> did you watch both versions?



Well no I mean, I did say in the original post that it wasn't awful by any stretch, just didn't grab me at all.

You know what it's like when people get to a certain point - be it musicians, movie directors, even businessmen - where they feel that they've got a big enough reputation to do something uncreative but remain safe in the knowledge that people will still lap it up. Bands do it all the time.. usually by the third or fourth album  And I feel he's done it here with this.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 23, 2009)

yeah I hear ya man.


----------

